

SpaceX Grasshopper - latest test, 325m - jonmrodriguez
http://www.youtube.com/v/eGimzB5QM1M

======
bayesianhorse
Nicely done. Now find a way to get this thing to Mars, Mercury or just the
Moon, preferably with Astronauts on board.

